

Lodsys sues Rovio over AngryBirds for iPhone and Android - FlorianMueller
http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2011/07/lodsys-sues-rovio-over-angry-birds-for.html

======
benologist
Well at least now they're picking on companies that can fight back hard. The
Rovio guys and everyone else on that list have the cash to really mess up
Lodsys's schemes.

